# Lighting-Lamps and times



## shadowlove1224 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I was going to try and look for answers through other posts but this new look for the forum isn't easy to get used to for some reason. Anyway I got my hedgehog nearly a month ago, and since then I have been turning my light on from about 8-9 or 9:30 everyday. But I'm going on vacation for 2 weeks soon and no matter what there is no way that's convenient at all (because I'm also starting school soon too) I don't need a heat lamp, just a light that turns on/off at a pre-set time. Any ideas? I need to know quick, I hadn't even thought about it until now because I've been so busy :shock: and I'm leaving for vacation later this week.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

By a light timer and set it to come on and off at the times you want. :smile:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Something like 



 should work fairly well- it's what I'm going to get once I get my check. You'll need to buy a lamp (if you don't have one) since I don't think this can be hooked up to the main light unless you're some sort of electrician


----------



## meeka85 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is this an acceptable light?

Amazon.com: HitLIghts A19 Warm White (2700K) AffordVI LED Light Bulb, Equivalent to 40W Incandescent (380 Lumen), UL Listed: Home Improvement


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

meeka85 said:


> Is this an acceptable light?
> 
> Amazon.com: HitLIghts A19 Warm White (2700K) AffordVI LED Light Bulb, Equivalent to 40W Incandescent (380 Lumen), UL Listed: Home Improvement


Yes! That is the same bulb that I bought (having a light on for 12 hours a day can add up ! So having a really low I think 4 watt vs 60 watt bulb plays a huge difference)

You'll still need something to heat the cage but that is great for the 12-14 hours of light they need a day.


----------



## meeka85 (Jul 19, 2013)

My CHE arrives in the mail today  My little girl is gonna be nice and toasty! Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

meeka85 said:


> My CHE arrives in the mail today  My little girl is gonna be nice and toasty! Thank you for your reply!


Just make sure you have a thermostat to go with that  Don't want your hedgie to have a heat stroke!


----------

